# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  كواليس كليب (نعم سأغني) للمنشد عامر حمّامي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*{ كواليس الكليب }*



*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


تقدّم

مجموعة من الصور المختارة لكواليس الكليب
تم ارسالها من الجهة المنتجة للعمل ، وانتقينا منها التالي :




[ تصوير ]
*خالد المصري

*


















































































































































































































































































 عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر



**



مع تحيات


الراعــي الالكترونـي الرسـمــي*
BSMLH.NET*

----------

